# WM.com site connecting difficulties



## sue1947 (Jan 3, 2016)

I haven't been able to connect to the worldmarktheclub site since Christmas on either my apple laptop or my mother's Apple computer both using Safari.  When I contacted the web support people, I got a ridiculous answer back from Owner Cares/Services saying they only program for Explorer and Google Chrome.  In other words, their programmers are incompetent.   

Others are reporting similar issues using other browsers and are getting the same brush-off.  If you are having connecting difficulties, please call in to report it.  Perhaps more traffic will push them to actually hire a competent programmer to fix the problem.  

Sue


----------



## drguy (Jan 3, 2016)

No problems for me connecting with my MacBook and Safari.  I got right in with no delays.
Works with my iPhone as well.
Good luck!


----------



## Marathoner (Jan 4, 2016)

I tried to book a reservation on bonus time today and the WM website reported an error. I called in and the WM rep couldn't book it on his computer either.  He raised an IT ticket and said that IT will start looking at the problem within 10 minutes of the ticket being raised.

So, my conclusion is that they are having IT issues.  But I think you will need to  figure out a way for them to duplicate your problem.  Something like a browser issue can be caused by so many factors that it will likely not get any attention unless a large number of people call in.


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 12, 2016)

*I had to use Chrome*

I have also been unable to get to WorldmarkTheClub.com via Safari for some time now.  I had to install Chrome which works fine.

My husband's Mac seems to work fine with Safari for Worldmark.


----------

